# MF 383 starting problems



## Rusty1tx (Oct 2, 2020)

I have a MF 383 that has always been very reliable for me until just recently. I have two different problems.

1 - It is very inconsistent but there are times that the tractor will turn over but not start. Sometimes I can pump the fuel lift pump 4 or 5 times and it will start and other times I have to pump it for 5 or more minutes and sometimes it still wont start. Seems like the diesel is draining down somewhere. Any thoughts?

2 - A more recent issue has occurred where turning the key results in nothing. Batteries check out and I have checked all fuses. The problem is very intermittent with the tractor starting for periods of time and then all of sudden nothing. The first time it happened I starting checking the batteries with a volt meter and then I turned the key and it started right up. It started without problems again for several weeks but then last weekend I turned the key and nothing. So...I got out my voltmeter and started checking the batteries again and then used the voltmeter on on the starter solenoid and all looked good so I thought I would turn the key again (after turning 20 or more times before) and it started right up. Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The supply pump is the quickest & easiest thing to replace.. Dirt n debris get stuck in the valves and allow the fuel to drain back..
Think about your 2nd problem a second.. u mess w the battery and it starts.. it’s probably the battery.. lol
Take the terminals off & clean.


----------

